# GEICO debuts ridesharing product in Maryland



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...uts-ridesharing-product-Maryland#.VQqyYhn0DqB


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

It's a good start up policy for ride share.
What about the riders safety fee that Uber charges the drivers?


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Hopefully they will roll this out nationwide soon, I stopped driving last week because of the insurance issues, I don't want to lose my house for the greater glory of uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeap, about to sign up and be legit


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks to Barts, and other posts I was able to use this useful information about Geico and got my own commercial insurance policy specifically designed for ridesharing. Having this peace of mind that I am covered is a huge blessing. Bart thanks again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, peace of mind!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yes, peace of mind!


I have had that peace of mind for the past 3 weeks due to MM coverage here in California. It still has not faded. Now I can get back to the important task of wondering what it will take to survive current rates when the guarantees go away. Ha!


----------

